# Dual Boiler basket



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

Can you buy a slightly smaller basket for the Dual Boiler, I usually use about 17g of coffee in my basket and I always get a messy basket when I tap it out. When I first got my machine I used to use about 20g of coffee and make two small cups of coffee and it seemed ok then. I was thinking maybe a smaller basket may help.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

these are standard 58mm baskets so any of the precision ones will do the job - something like this - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket

Obviously can buy from elsewhere for a variety of prices


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for that link I guess the 15g ones the one I should try. I'll give one a try thanks a lot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Patsy said:


> Thanks for that link I guess the 15g ones the one I should try. I'll give one a try thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Apparently smaller baskets are harder to master, but have never tried one as generally go 17g minimum so my 18g baskets do me.

Always worth asking on the 'wanted' page as baskets often crop up


----------

